# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Më bëri përshtypje historia e Reshit

## rreze dielli

*Mbreme me beri pershtypeje ai emisioni “Jete ne kerkim” me ate historine e Reshit Shimes*.Nje bum telefonatesh pati dje dhe mbas kaq shume vitesh del nje e re.

Marre nga “GAZETA HQIPTARE”

Rreshit Shima punonte per sigurimin ne Belgjike

Rrefim tek emisioni “Jete ne Kerkim”

Ne vitin 1978 jam takuar me mikun e familjes time, Banush Koxhen, efektiv I Sigurimit e Shtetit ne ate periudhe.Bashke me Banushin ishte edhe dhe Heroi I Pupullit dhe nje nder legjendat e Sigurimit, Asim Aliko.Une kisha degjuar shume per Alikon dhe fillova te pyesja ate per filmin, I cili sapo kishte dalur ne kinema.”Operacioni Zjarri” baze e te cilit ishte veprimtaria e Alikos” e nis rrefimin e tij per Gazeten Ramazan Murra, I cili shton se “se gjate bisedes me dy agjenteve, Banushi eshte shprehur sesi puna e tyre kishte shume kohe qe punonte per Sigurimin, nje pjese e tyre dhe jashte vendit.Midis tyre me permendi emrin e nje personi nga Kuçi  I Vlores.Ky person sipas Banushit kishte bere nje pune te lavderueshme ne Koper te Kroacise, por me ndihmen Shimes”.Ne kete moment sipas deshmis, nderhyn Aliko duke e pyetur se kush ishte ky Shima dhe Banushi I ka dhene nje kod secret dhe ne moment Asimi u kujtua.”Shima eshte ai qe ka shtepine te rruga “Ali Demi”! Ishte pergjigjja qe degjoi Ramazani dhe qe behet fjale per te njejtin person te zhdukur nga viti 1951, dhe qw kerkohet nga “Jete ne Kerkim”.

----------


## rreze dielli

ej o njerez e moret vesh ca gallate. e gjeten robin e huj ata te jete ne kerkim, pas nje gjysem shekulli qe kishte humb..... hajde cbehet hajde

----------


## Brari

brukseli dhe belgjika kan qene baz e sigurimit special te enverit me kohe.
nuk shkon kot arap altini i hakmarrjes se sigurimit te strehoje hallatet ne bruksel.
edhe nerjaku i shijakut aty do ket shkuar.
edhe shum kosovare aty kan dekada ne sherbim te sigurimit.
ky emision menjefjale po u beka qesharak..
hajde te kerkojme te zhdukur..ne thonjza..
shkoni ne sigurim dhe aty i din ata te gjitha..
enveri vrau kadrine e llambin por tjeret aty jan ne tiran gjalle.. duke pir kafe rreth selise roze se aty e kan halene e tyre..

----------


## Darius

Epo jane te rinj keta o Brar. Nuk e kane lexuar historine e Cufes (Manush Kelmendit tek Mergata e Qyqeve). Se dine se cfare ka mbledhur Belgjika e sidomos Brukseli. Pastaj keta qe dergoheshin per te infiltruar mergaten dihej qe 'zhdukeshin' njehere e mire per familje e shoqeri. Familja i dinte te vrare ne arrati ndersa partia dhe udheheqja i quante "Heronj Te Heshtur"  :perqeshje:

----------


## i humburi

e vertete gjithcka por ne s kemi faj...ne jemi te miiiiireee...fajet i kishte komunizmi
diktatura, Evropa e Amerika qe s na clironin, tjeret 

  ja ...tani po e ndrisim fare

 tashti vecse ka me teper liri por edhe kjo e keqperdorur e paperdorur etj
 ne te vertete i njejti mall qe ka qene, e pa piken e merites te asnje toçi 

demogracia erdhi vecse u sqaq  e i rane pejt rregjimit

----------


## rreze dielli

O brari ti spo kupton nji gja me duket mua. 

Ideja eshte qe po gjendet nje njeri qe ka humbur me kombinacion...... Ketu qendron e gjitha. 
Qe ata i kane bere vetem keq shqipnise , ket e dime te gjithe ne. behu racional e leri mllefet qe te kuptosh se ku qendron thelbi. 
"Ca te rinj (sic e tha Darios) qe po zbardhin historite e heronjve te heshtur"

----------


## Brari

ata nuk po zbardhin gje.. por po nxijne..

po krijojne legjende se x apo y qe jan zhdukur ne koh te ppsh-se pra ps-se.. se e njejta eshte e te njejtet njerez jane.. na paskan vajtur me sherbim jashte .. 
pra.. nuku ka vrare e prere me apo pa gjiq ppsh-ja.. milet sa ka dashur .. po ata qe mungojne.. do jen diku jashte..

keshtu ti rreze leshit..

----------


## niktironci

Ke te drejte mor brari.
Me perpara e kishte fajin tjeterkush po tani zarbot qe kane kapluar Shqiperine nga te gjitha anet, korupsion, prostuticion, pasiguri, trafik  njerezish ilegal,droge.............................? 
Prape fajin e kane ata se e lane mbrapa dihet.

----------


## niktironci

O Brari o rr......, Po pati mundesi ne menyre shoqerore. 
A mund te hapesh nje teme?
Perse komunitei Shqipetar pothuajse ne te gjithe boten eshte me i dobeti?
Dhe perse ai Grek dhe Italian me i forte , si pershembell ne U.S.A. AND Canada?
E kuptoj qe eshte jashte teme por po deshe me bej nje "nder"

----------


## Mister

O Brari po sa mire e ke thene . Te lumte goja.

----------


## arvanitasi

të lumtë  Brari

----------

